# Solved: Reseting combination lock



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have Sesamee combination lock that i found in my house.

It's got a 4 separate dials ,4 possible digits. I called lock smiths around my area and know one resets combo locks any more it seems ,they couldn't even refer my to anyone on top of that. 

It's got the number 80 and some type of strange symbol i cant even begin to explain. 

It's a nice lock i want to use it.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

I know on a padlock with a dial there is a system where you can figure out the numbers but no idea on the lock you specified

You might try contacting them. Perhaps if there is a serial number and you give them some personal data they would give you the number code.

otherwise does not look like it is a really expensive lock to just replace it.

http://www.padlocks4less.com/contacts/


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's not an expensive lock, I have to agree, it'll be much easier to just replace it.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> It's got a 4 separate dials ,4 possible digits.


Gee its only 10,000 possible number combinations, you can try them one at a time...

Not worth the time and effort.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah ,blindly pumping combo's into this thing is out of the question but as wacor said there is some type of system that greatly reduces possible combinations to something of like 500 for the more widely use school locks. This type of lock ,i cant find any mathematic solution so far and i know there is one ,no resistance on the dials when pulling the lock or the only resistance is zeroed. 

Iv found a tool they use to get these open ,i cant find the link but i recall it looks like a thin flexible steel duckbill device with a handle im guessing it fits in between the dial spaces to zero in on the mechanics.

probably just put it in a box with the rest eventually i find a lock smith that can do em all ,this isn't the only one it's just the one i wanted to open.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The tool you mention is for changing the combination, but you have to know the one you have first.


----------



## thefonz (Aug 26, 2007)

Just some more info, even though marked solved.
If memory serves me correctly, the tool is nothing more than a shim. It is inserted between the dials. As they are rotated, you would feel for the flat spots on each wheel. Once they are all on the flat spots, you move all the dials together (or the one number higher or lower all the way across) till it opens. You still have to have the change key to set a new combo.
Have you tried the factory setting? Probably all 0's.
Sesamee change pin image: http://www.sesamee.com/sesame-change-pin.jpg
How to change... http://www.ehow.com/how_4842402_change-combination-sesamee-padlock.html


----------

